# Heat lamp or Straw bedding?



## JigPat (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello,

I have a 15 month old male GSD who will be moving out of the house to a new dog house. The dog house is insulated on both the sides and at the bottom. It is sitting about 6 inches off the ground and has a concrete base around it.

I have a light fixture and provision for attaching a mini fan also. I have been searching on the internet to get a better idea on what to use to keep him warm in cold winter nights. Temperature here in Alabama does not get much cooler than 30 degrees F. He loves staying outside but I have never kept him out over night. 

What should I use? Heat lamps or a straw bedding?

I can turn the heat lamps on and off during day but I am little weary of straw bedding because it might house some bugs or small rodents.

Any suggestions?

Thank you

JP


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why are you moving him outside?


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would use a black light at night. You can buy timers for them to switch on and off. Did you have the roof high enough that the lamps will not burn the dog? How will you safely secure them so the dog doesn't chew up the cords? Those things I would double check.

I use hay for my tortoise and have never and bugs or mice in it though I remove and replace the hay bedding 2x a month. I also use a safe organic pesticide in my backyard from Lowes.

(oh, I am from Fairhope, AL near Mobile bay)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I would not use any sort of electrical heat lamp in this situation. Way too much that can go wrong, including electrocution and fire. That sort of heat source also isn't needed for a dog this old.

With straw or other similar bedding the dog will be just fine and plenty warm enough. Though it is important to make sure the dog house is not too big.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Would wood shavings work also? I wouldn't use a heat lamp either. It really doesn't get cold enough in Alabama (most of the time) for a dog with an undercoat.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

If you are worried about bugs, use cedar shavings. Natural bug repellent, and smells nice too. You can use straw and the cedar shavings together if you like. Many sportsmen use the cedar for their hunting dog houses. If the dog house is the proper size (not too big) and insulated, has a door to keep the wind out, straw should be enough. I would wait to move the dog outside after this winter is over. He will get used to the cold weather as it happens this fall.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

This is the most amazing product ever:
Online Store
I'm pretty sure it's just styrofoam inside but it almost feels like it's heated... it just reflects body heat though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If it never goes below thirty F, then wood chips or straw is PLENTY. In fact, you might find that the dog will refuse to sleep in the dog house because it is too warm.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Just a note, many dogs are allergic to cedar shavings.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would just use plain pine shavings. Buy it at the local feed store in bales. Clean it regularly. If you are concerned about bugs, spray some Equisect in there.


----------



## JigPat (Aug 12, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> I would use a black light at night. You can buy timers for them to switch on and off. Did you have the roof high enough that the lamps will not burn the dog? How will you safely secure them so the dog doesn't chew up the cords? Those things I would double check.
> 
> I use hay for my tortoise and have never and bugs or mice in it though I remove and replace the hay bedding 2x a month. I also use a safe organic pesticide in my backyard from Lowes.
> 
> (oh, I am from Fairhope, AL near Mobile bay)


Yes. The roof is high enough so that the light is out of his reach unless until he deliberately wants to go at it. Even then I plan on using a metal casing for the lamp. The cables I ran are secured by a conduit so there is not chance for him to get to them. 

As for pesticide, we have a terminix guy who comes here every month to spray pesticides inside and outside the house.

I am from Bay Minette not too far from Fairhope 

Jax08: He is being moved outside because we just had a baby girl last week. I dont want to take any chances of allergies, accidents, etc. So, I've built him a nice dog house outside. 

Thank you

JP


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There was a kennel in my area that had a fire not long ago. 
http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2010/12/fire_destroys_alamo_township_k.html Started by a heat lamp. I would never, ever trust a dog with electric wiring unless it is hardwired. They lost a whole respected reputable breeding program. They had to put many of the dogs down due to injury, it was devastating.
thttp://www.abbelanekennels.com/ 

Don't take that chance. Put your dog in a crate or kennel in a safe warm place before running heat lamps. A no brainer!!
By the way, babies and dogs are compitable...just because you bring in a baby to the home, is no reason to banish the family pet to the back yard Dont' be surprised if your dog may show the child loyalty and love!!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a smoke detector on my tortoise's 8 ft enclosure in the garage. I worry about the fires all the time.
I have 3 clamp lights and 2 heaters going inside my garage right now, none stop for about 4 months each year since 2000 . I replace them each year for safety reasons and because I worry. We also had an electrical breaker box professionally installed specifically for the lamps/heaters.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

You could run the wires thru conduit to make it safe for dogs outside.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tortoises are not the same as dogs, dogs will be curious and get into anything they can, especially when bored. A faulty lamp is one thing, a dog chewing or climbing around electrical heating elements is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

you obvious have never seen a 75lb sulcata tortoise in action. LOL they dig 6ft trenches in the yard and eat the a/c wires.
Mine has chewed many things and yes, people that own them compare them to a destructive dog. Bulldozers actually


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

But they don't climb....do they?? This is a GSD as far as the thread goes, not a tortoise. I use heat with fish, but it is safe. I use heat with a lizard, safe...GSD outside, unattended and a heat element, not so safe.
I do use a thermostat type floor heater in my birdroom that the dogs can access, it will shut off if bumped. I still worry.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

JigPat said:


> Jax08: He is being moved outside because we just had a baby girl last week. I dont want to take any chances of allergies, accidents, etc. So, I've built him a nice dog house outside.
> 
> 
> JP


 Why not introduce him to the baby and monitor them instead of banishing him to the backyard. There are so many people on here with babies and dogs. Please make time for him since he won't be part of your family like he was. Don't be surprised if he protests being locked outside. Is this a kennel? Or are you tying him?


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

yes they climb, not high like a dog LOL but enough to piss me off hahaha
...I am just saying there are safe ways to do things that some people don't even consider. Fires worry the **** out of me too.
I wouldn't even keep my dog outside but I know people that do, and they have lights in the dog houses.
different strokes, different folks


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Just an fyi, but kids raised with dogs usually don't have allergy problems as much as kids raised without dogs. I have a 3 yr old and a 10 month old and they do great with my dogs.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

spiritsmom said:


> Just an fyi, but kids raised with dogs usually don't have allergy problems as much as kids raised without dogs. I have a 3 yr old and a 10 month old and they do great with my dogs.


and if you are worried about how the dog will act around the baby, try a toy baby doll that cries. Mimic hold you both hold it and love on the toy baby around the dog. see how the dog acts first, he might do fine.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Kids and dogs (







1 2 3 4 5 ... Last Page)

I wish there was a post on this topic - introducing GSDs to baby. Behavioral info and health info. 

I wonder - if you keep him in will he be that little girl's best friend in the world?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

You're smart not to trust your dog around a newborn because even if they aren't aggressive, accidents can still happen with the best of intentions from your dog; but have you thought about reinforcing your baby's bedroom door and kenneling the dog inside?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A dog that is supervised around a baby is better than a dog that is not allowed to be near a baby. The overwhelming curiosity will be more harmful than the dog getting use to baby under the supervision of the parents.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

imo, the dog doesn't need either. My dog doesn't even use his dog house at all in 30F weather.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

There was dog training show that had a segment about using the mock baby doll to introduce dogs to a new baby. It also said if the dog comes near the mock baby to say Leave it. They said not to allow the dog in the babies room ever.

18 years ago I brought my baby home and the first thing I did was introduce my son to my dog. I was lucky I guess, but I am more relaxed in my ways too. I assume letting the dog lick your baby's face is frowned upon now a days?

The mock baby thing seemed to work well, weeds out possible issues the dog may have with the baby.


----------



## JigPat (Aug 12, 2010)

I finally gave in. 

He howled twice outside my door and I had to bring him in.

I'm using his old crate for him to sleep inside the house.

The dog house will be there if he wants to use it 

Thanks for the input, folks.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yay! I think it's good that he's now officially part of the whole family again. The indoor crate is the perfect solution. Now, let's see those cute baby/dog combo pics.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

JigPat said:


> I finally gave in.
> 
> He howled twice outside my door and I had to bring him in.
> 
> ...


Good move. A dog that's been part of the family for 15 months doesn't want to be stuck outside. Keep him inside and he'll be the kid's best friend in a few years.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice.  Now start a new thread on how to introduce him to your baby and how to monitor them so everyone is safe.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> You're smart not to trust your dog around a newborn because even if they aren't aggressive, accidents can still happen with the best of intentions from your dog; but have you thought about reinforcing your baby's bedroom door and kenneling the dog inside?



I totally disagree with this, normal vigilance is all that is required to safely have babies and dogs. I totally trusted my dogs but I wasn't stupid. Babies are left in cribs/playpens etc and dogs on the floor. They aren't left in the same room on the floor but I never had a moments concern that the dog would ever harm the baby. You are pregnant 9 months, that gives you lots of time to introduce the dog to children/parks/scholyards/etc and so he learns to calmly walk and interact and behave, then the new baby is introdused adn they accept it and your protection over it. 

I fear your comment will be used as proof that all people with babies better get rid of the dog or tie/pen it in the back yard, there by causing jealousy and trouble. The rule should be train/train/socialize and train some more and the dog continues its family member status


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

trudy said:


> I fear your comment will be used as proof that all people with babies better get rid of the dog or tie/pen it in the back yard, there by causing jealousy and trouble. The rule should be train/train/socialize and train some more and the dog continues its family member status


I didn't mean it like that, I just meant people shouldn't just brainlessly trust their 75ish pound German Shepherd with their newborn unsupervised and expect some natural canine maternal instinct to kick in. Dogs must be properly socialized and introduced to their new family member. Sometimes after getting a paw to the spleen when I'm in a deep sleep on the couch and there is a noise outside... makes me wonder if *I* should be left unsupervised with a GSD lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I got what you were saying, Jax's Mom. I totatly agree! Even a cat CAN be dangerous. All animals should be monitored while around babies...period...full stop.

We really do need a thread on how to introduce a baby to a dog. Maybe that should be the weekly discussion topic!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> I didn't mean it like that, I just meant people shouldn't just brainlessly trust their 75ish pound German Shepherd with their newborn unsupervised and expect some natural canine maternal instinct to kick in. Dogs must be properly socialized and introduced to their new family member. Sometimes after getting a paw to the spleen when I'm in a deep sleep on the couch and there is a noise outside... makes me wonder if *I* should be left unsupervised with a GSD lol


Yeah I have a lump on my chin right now from playing with my maniac . And yes the paw has managed to poke at some of my internal organs when I least expect it too...
I think when responding to posts here it IS wise to expect that one person's idea of supervision may not match another's...so I agree with this statement


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Precaution is wise, but please don't banish the dog from the house. I grew up with big dogs as an infant. Sorry but when I read your post it reminded me of the story "How could you" it tells of a dog that was his owners best friend until the wife, then the baby came and they took the dog to the pound.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

kiya said:


> Precaution is wise, but please don't banish the dog from the house. I grew up with big dogs as an infant. Sorry but when I read your post it reminded me of the story "How could you" it tells of a dog that was his owners best friend until the wife, then the baby came and they took the dog to the pound.


I grew up with dogs from when I was an infant too. It added much to my life in so many ways. When I have a child my pets will be a part of their life too.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Dogs are dogs. 

You don't need to throw out either the dog, or the baby, 

but it's not a bad ideal to either a.) keep a close eye on them, or b.) keep them seperate.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

kiya said:


> Precaution is wise, but please don't banish the dog from the house.


I've already thought about this. I'm crate training our babies... At least until they can walk LOL Seems kind of unfair to throw the *dogs* in the crate when the baby isn't gonna be walking around the house, no? 
I'm not kidding, when our friends come over with their newborn, we put her carseat in the crate


----------



## SH3690 (1 mo ago)

vomlittlehaus said:


> If you are worried about bugs, use cedar shavings. Natural bug repellent, and smells nice too. You can use straw and the cedar shavings together if you like. Many sportsmen use the cedar for their hunting dog houses. If the dog house is the proper size (not too big) and insulated, has a door to keep the wind out, straw should be enough. I would wait to move the dog outside after this winter is over. He will get used to the cold weather as it happens this fall.


I wouldn’t use cedar shavings. It can mess with a dog’s sense of smell. Use pine!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

SH3690 said:


> I wouldn’t use cedar shavings. It can mess with a dog’s sense of smell. Use pine!


10 year old thread.

and I'm glad it is so I don't have to comment on this:
"He is being moved outside because we just had a baby girl last week. I dont want to take any chances of allergies, accidents, etc. So, I've built him a nice dog house outside."


----------

